# Driving For Dummies



## Meanderer

Arlene and Larry, looking for a place to crash!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

This just in:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Lol


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

Poor guy.  I almost feel sorry for him. Sniff


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, but he's a survivor!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Night of the Crash Test Dummies*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Crash Dummy Picnic!


----------



## Pappy

Crash dummy retirement home.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Wrex, the Impact Assessment Consultant


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh yea....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Animal crash test dummies highlight safety issues for pets*

http://news.yahoo.com/video/stuffed-animal-crash-test-dummies-192908363.html (see Video)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

No more crash tests!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Live crash dummy, testing prototype of football helmet, 1912


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Always together....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Early crash tests


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Sounds like my GPS.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Arachne




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Ha,Ha!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

....he's no dummy!nthego:

"The two are placed in their natural working environment, which, for this occasion, happens to be a VW Scirocco.  As the car is being pulled towards the barrier, there’s a spark that brings the two to life. A sudden connection is formed and the two fall in love just moments before the impact. As they venture further into the experience, they realize that their car is about to hit the obstacle".






("CRUSH", the 2013 video is no longer available for viewing)


----------



## NancyNGA

The creator, Malek Rizkallah, has posted the Crush video I believe.  

Well this is weird.  I posted this as just a renamed link to a *webpage*, but the actual video box shows on the Edge Browser.  With IE11 it shows the video box, but says the video is not available.    Here is the link in plain address format.  You may see two copies, after a refresh. 

https://vimeo.com/89203931 

Whatever.  Good luck!

HERE


----------



## Meanderer

That worked, thank you Nancy!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Scary Stuff! - 23 out of 25 Dog Car Harnesses Fail - NRMA 2013 Report!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Crash Test Dummy Beannthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## hauntedtexan

Here in Texas, it seems that whenever it snows, which is rare, people turn into crash test dummies because they need to drive faster so they can get home before they have an accident.....


----------



## Don M.

hauntedtexan said:


> Here in Texas, it seems that whenever it snows, which is rare, people turn into crash test dummies because they need to drive faster so they can get home before they have an accident.....



People in warmer climates have little idea of how to drive on snow and ice....it takes practice, And a lot of common sense.  The worst I've ever seen was a few years ago in Atlanta, GA., when they had freak snow storm.  The highways were littered with wrecks, and the company called us all early in the morning and cancelled that days training, and told us all to stay put.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Crash Test Goofy


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## hauntedtexan

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Tyco Crash Cars and Dummies.  Good toys or bad?  Seems a little silly.


----------



## Meanderer

What a cool toy!  I'll bet Tony Bennett has one!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## tinytn

*Gosh, who knew?  *


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

America's REAL Test Kitchen!


----------



## Meanderer

Your car or truck’s back seat will get a whole lot safer. You can credit Uber and Lyft for that. Automotive News reports that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) will begin placing crash test dummies in the rear seats of the vehicles it tests starting in 2019 as part of its 5-Star Safety Ratings Program.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Crash test dummies sacrifice lives for car safety




WASHINGTON — "Clad in a blue t-shirt and shorts, the average-size “man” is belted into a luxury Tesla Model S for a very short ride with a very abrupt end".


"The collision sounded like an explosion and left the pristine electric car destroyed, glass and debris scattered around the sad remains".


"The “man” — a technology-packed, 80kg crash test dummy — was the victim of a single-car crash at 65 kilometres per hour into a solid wall".


"But the destruction is for the greater good. The dummy’s sensors send a vast array of data to show how he fared".


"They tell how hard and how fast his head and body hit the steering wheel; the extent to which airbags cushioned the blow; how well the seatbelt worked; and whether any other body parts suffered injuries".


"The results are used by automakers to make safer vehicles, and the process has dramatically reduced the number of deaths in traffic accidents".


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Crush Test Dummy


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Hello Walls!


----------



## NancyNGA

Home made crash test dummy Halloween costumes


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Earliest Crash Test Dummies Were Cadavers

1959 Chevrolet Bel Air vs. 2009 Chevrolet Malibu IIHS crash test


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*If Dummy was a TAXI DRIVER*


----------



## Meanderer




----------

